# Running out of time



## tyrelwar (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey folks first time poster here. I've got 2 swan tags one for the wife and one for my youngest son. I'm thinking about Farmington bay but I haven't been there in 10 years or so. Where are all the swans at we are hoping to go out early tomorrow


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Before everyone jumps on here and tells you that you are 2 weeks late, I'm going to.:mrgreen: 
There are still a few swans flying around Farmington, but nothing like a couple of weeks ago. The best thing to do is pick a dike and start walking, they can be anywhere. I saw some small flocks there yesterday. Good luck!


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

My son got one last Friday at farmington down the main dike near the buffer zone bend. Good luck.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Yep, 8 days left to fill your tags. Most everywhere frozen and locked up. You are running out of time for sure! Good luck, and welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## tyrelwar (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah I'm thinking maybe the Turpin dike. Maybe hope for a couple loners to come into the decoys.


----------



## tyrelwar (Dec 6, 2015)

We have tried a few times up at bear river but it seems that everywhere we go the birds are the opposite of our location


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Can you hunt this evening?


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

We had a lot fly over us at BRBR yesterday. They are still out there. We are all tagged out on swan and we have been trying to get a mature drake buffle head for the wall. If the swans were ducks we could have shot our limit. Get out there. We had two mojos and the swans seemed interested in motion. Good Luck.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Any updates? I would like to try again thursday afternoon.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

silentstalker said:


> Any updates? I would like to try again thursday afternoon.


A few flocks still flying around Farmington.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

We seen a ton of swans yesterday, unfortunately they were in a rest area.


----------



## tyrelwar (Dec 6, 2015)

Went out to BRBR but didn't get much action. Only saw a few small flocks hopefully will get them this weekend. Since its our last chance


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

tyrelwar said:


> Went out to BRBR but didn't get much action. Only saw a few small flocks hopefully will get them this weekend. Since its our last chance


Did you get my PM?


----------

